# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Новый файлообменник, платящий за ВСЕ скачивания с ежедневной автовыплатой !!!

## Wi-Fi

*UniBytes.com - новый файлообменник, платящий за ВСЕ скачивания с ежедневной автовыплатой !!!*


*Платят:* от $2 до 25$ за 1000 как уникальных так и не уникальных загрузок ваших файлов.
*Оплачиваемые страны:* Россия, Германия, Испания, Франция, Италия, Партугалия, Швейцария, Австрия, Бельгия, Нидерланды, США, Канада, Великобритания, Австралия.

** Оплата реферальных:* 10% от заработанных денег пользователей, которых Вы привлекли.
** Минимальная сумма к выплате:* нет, выплаты производятся автоматически и ежедневно!
* Есть удаленная закачка для экономии трафика.
* Оплачивает, также, и не уникальные скачивания!

Достаточно уже популярный сервис из всех кто платит деньги за скачивание. Стабильные выплаты, безупречная репутация. 
Дополнительно постоянно проводятся разные акции, как на деньги, так и на ценные призы. Рекомендую…

*На текущий момент основными достоинствами этого ФО являются :*

1. Ежедневные выплаты (минималка - $0.01)
2. Высокие рейты (до $25 за 1к загрузок)
3. Нет никаких ратио.
4. Оплачиваем не уникальные скачки.
5. Бонус программа (акция до 1-го июля +50% денег каждому!!!)

----------


## Ingvarr

Зарегистрировался сегодня. Первый впечатления неплохие. хорошо, что есть функция удаленной закачки, указываешь адрес в интернете и все.
Только не нашел данных по времени хранения файлов.

----------

